# Pbgfc ladies results!!



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are the final results of the Pensacola Big Game Fishing Clubs 32nd Annual Ladies Tournament. Although there were a low number of boats this year due to the water clarity or whatever you wanna call it these ladies got after it and produced. It was a 10 boat field and as bad as the water is 9 of the 10 boats weighed in qualfying fish (20# min.) and the tenth had fish but did not meet minimum weight. Great job to all the captains for finding the fish. Several boats had shots at billfish and two fish were caught and release. After talking to some of the captains there were some fishy areas and some not so fishy areas where these fish were caught.(If they wanna give their report and tell you, thats up to them). The PBGFC would like to thank all the anglers and boats that came out and supported our tournaments this year!! The Ladies tourney was the last of the PBGFC sponsored tournaments for the year. Also thank you to all the sponsors who keep supporting us year after year. Check us out soon with huge overtaking of our website www.pbgfc.com or on Facebook as we will totally redoing our site in the next few weeks. Good luck to everyone fishing the rest of the year and remember you are not gonna catch anything sitting behind a computer and complaining!So get out there and FISH!! 

*32nd Annual Pensacola Ladies Billfish Tournament*​ 

Presented by The Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club​ 

SWORDFISH N/A


Tuna 1st BECKY CLARK 74.0 REEL NECESSITY
2ND KRISTIN INGRAM 68.4 TIGER BAIT
3RD KATIE HOWARD 62.2 MISS SCARLET


DOLPHIN 1ST MARLANA DISANTO 28.8 BLUE MARLANA
2ND MARLANA DISANTO 27.4 BLUE MARLANA
3RD BECKY LAND 26.6 FULLY INVOLVED


WAHOO 1ST FELICIA SMITH 46.6 MY ALIBI
2ND DARLA LAURENT 40.6 REEL DEEP
3RD CARRIE MANESS 34.6 THE QUEST


CATCH & RELEASE 1ST BLAKE MARIMON SAILFISH on 50lb MY ALIBI
2ND FELECIA SMITH WHITE MARLIN on 50lb MY ALIBI

TOP CATCH AND RELEASE ANGLER BLAKE MARIMON MY ALIBI

TOURNAMENT CHAMPION BLAKE MARIMON MY ALIBI

TOP BOAT MY ALIBI RELEASES OF WHITE MARLIN, SAILFISH, 46.6 WAHOO


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

wow! Actually sounds a lot better than I would have expected! Way to go Blue Marlena and My Alibi!! I will Bill from My Alibi posted here, but alas he does not, would love to know the details!


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

I spoke with Bill of My Alibi last last night. They had a great trip. Caught all of their fish on the 100 fathom curve and lost another white as well.

I think Vegas just listed him as the favorite for the MBGFC Billfish Limited Tournament this weekend!!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wahoo, be careful of giving a story on someones sucessful fishing trip on this forum!! They might accuse you of MAKING IT UP to influence someone to go fishing:whistling: Just kidding!!Read a couple threads down and you will understand what im talking about!! I would have to agree with you on Bill being a favorite!! See you this weekend looking foward to a great weekend!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations to Dave, Marlana and the crew of Blue Marlana for the placing in the dolphin catagory !


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks all! Had a blast fishing this tournament...... and gained a few pounds eating your dad's food, Kevin! Gary is one hell of a cook. Thanks to all who worked so hard to put this on...we appreciate you! Congrats to the ladies on the board. Some hardcore gals brought in some good fish in tough conditions. Way to go!


----------

